# black marks on lcd tv



## c0rruptioN (Jun 29, 2008)

http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/7172/tvmarks.jpg

we get these marks on our tv after we have it on for a little while(few hours) there always in this spot and we have no idea what they are. they are actually quite distracting while watching something.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Offhand, it appears it could be the backlight


----------



## c0rruptioN (Jun 29, 2008)

bump


----------



## JustinPS (Oct 28, 2009)

If they are always in the same spot and of about the same darkness, and if your TV is an LCD, then it's definitely the backlight as JohnWill suggested. You'll have to get a new backlight for the TV in order for those to go away...if it's still under warranty, that type of problem is usually covered with on-site repair (it was under my Sharp warranty).

If it's a plasma, however, then I have no idea


----------

